# BabyPortrait#2



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmm, not too sure about this. Mouth looks abit off..


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

How are you measuring distances between features. Eyes, nose etc.?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not measuring anything, haha.


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Your really good at drawing eyes  try measuring out where all the features should go, your techniques brilliant and if you can get the proportions spot you will find it really improves the portrait


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you  I will try that, thanks for the advice


----------

